# melbourne open (not yet official)



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry guys for making multiple threads, but the poll that i made i forgot to make it a public one. anyway please give me tips and information on what you would like to do in the comp e.g. events ect. please don't give me a hard time since im only 13 and i don't see anyone else trying to organise one anyway. it will probably be happening around the easter school holidays if this is alright with everyone.


----------

